# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Calling an aspx page from SSRS report through URL access

## mohan0511

Hi All,

When the user press a hyperlink in one page it redirects to another aspx page in which it shows one SSRS report with some data (by deafualt in page load event)

This report has rows with hyperlinks for one collumn and when the user press a hyperlink then we want to redirect again to another page.

The issue is, When the user press a hyperlink of any row then it logs out and redirecting to login page. This happens only when the user tries for first time (after deploying the application) if there is any change in the .dll of the web application.
If the user logs in next time then it works fine. Why this happens first time??

The SSRS reporting services and IIS web server are in different servers.

Please help any one, Thanks in advance.

----------

